# Check out these scooters.



## stihl sawing (Nov 9, 2010)

http://pinktentacle.com/2010/03/custom-scooters-from-japan/#comment-656562


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 9, 2010)

Those things are butt ugly to me.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 9, 2010)

hanniedog said:


> Those things are butt ugly to me.


LOL, I wouldn't buy one but they are different.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 11, 2010)

sweet,id like to see what the performance improvements were done also.i think we as americans are to heck bent on big vehicles,if more city dwellers went to scooters or bikes even motorcycles ,we would definately be better off.


----------

